# Solved: Network Printer prints blank pages



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi i have been having problems lately with my network printers shared from my server. some users can print to them fine and others can not. what i mean by when they can not is when they print to the printer it goes to the printer and it comes out with the right amount of pages but the pages are blank. dose anyone know what may be going on with this it has confused me totally.


----------



## computermantim (May 9, 2008)

I have had the same issues before. What I found found that works is reinstalling the drivers on each pc that is having an issue. It has always worked for me. If it does not work, let me know. Thanks..

Tim


----------



## lufkinp6 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks that was just what i needed to do i never thought of that because it was so simple.


----------

